# The world by schmidt - 81 cities in 81 photos



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Hey guys!

Since I've been some time without posting any pics over here I decided to make a compilation with pictures of all the cities I visited in my life. Some pics are in bad quality because they're quite old (pics from Argentina and Canada were taken in 2003 and 2004). I hope you guys enjoy my North and South America and European thread. 


1. Andermatt - Switzerland









2. Bad Berneck - Germany









3. Balneario Camboriu - Brazil









4. Barcelona - Spain









5. Basel - Switzerland









6. Berlin - Germany









7. Bern - Switzerland 









8. Blumenau - Brazil (my hometown)









9. Brasov - Romania









10. Bratislava - Slovakia









11. Braunschweig - Germany









12. Brusque - Brazil









13. Bucharest - Romania









14. Budapest - Hungary









15. Buenos Aires - Argentina









16. Cascais - Portugal









17. Chicago - USA









18. Cologne - Germany









19. Colonia del Sacramento - Uruguay









20. Copenhagen - Denmark









21. Curitiba - Brazil









22. Dresden - Germany









23. Düsseldorf - Germany









24. Florianópolis - Brazil









25. Foz do Iguaçu - Brazil









26. Freiburg - Germany









27. Friedrichshafen - Germany









28. Gaspar - Brazil









29. Gramado - Brazil









30. Hamburg - Germany









31. Helsinki - Finland









32. Indaial - Brazil









33. Innsbruck - Austria









34. Jaraguá do Sul - Brazil









35. Joinville - Brazil









36. Karlovy Vary - Czech Republic









37. Kutna Hora - Czech Republic









38. Las Vegas - USA









39. Lima - Peru









40. Lindau - Germany









41. Lisbon - Portugal









42. London - England









43. Los Angeles - USA









44. Lucerne - Switzerland









45. Madrid - Spain









46. Malmö - Sweden









47. Munich - Germany









48. Münster - Germany









49. Niagara Falls - Canada









50. Niagara-on-the-lake - Canada









51. New York City - USA









52. Ottawa - Canada









53. Paris - France









54. Pelotas - Brazil









55. Philadelphia - USA









56. Pomerode - Brazil









57. Porto Alegre - Brazil









58. Potsdam - Germany









59. Prague - Czech Republic









60. Punta del Este - Uruguay









61. Quebec City - Canada









62. Rome - Italy (Vatican City)









63. Rostock - Germany









64. Rothenburg ob der Tauber - Germany









65. Salvador - Brazil









66. Salzburg - Austria









67. San Francisco - USA









68. Santiago - Chile









69. Schwerin - Germany









70. Sighisoara - Romania









71. Sintra - Portugal









72. St. Gallen - Switzerland









73. Tallinn - Estonia









74. Toledo - Spain









75. Toronto - Canada









76. Vaduz - Liechtenstein









77. Valparaiso - Chile









78. Vienna - Austria









79. Viña del Mar - Chile









80. Washington - USA









81. Zurich - Switzerland


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

U shud have come over 2 Tel Aviv


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice presentation schmidt :cheers: you should come over to Athens too


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Very nice compilation...The pic of Porto Alegre was very nice!! You got a great view of some of great 'highrises' at Carlos Games Av.

:cheers1:


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

Cool!

What about São Paulo and Rio de Janeio? I thought you had visited both.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

^^ Yep, but I didn't take any pics in my trips heheh!


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Wonderful pics, I so envy you! :devil:

:lol:


----------



## Camilo_Costa (Oct 27, 2007)

Absolutely amazing!!

I would like to be that rich.


----------



## Calvin_ (Aug 30, 2008)

Wonderful compilation and very nice pics!

Congratulations schimidt.


----------



## Shep (Dec 1, 2009)

Brilliant pics 
Anyway, I am lil bit surprised cause there isn't any POLISH city! You were in Czech Republic, Slovakia, Hungary even Romania, but you forgot about Poland.
I sincerely recommend you cities such as Wroclaw, Krakow, Gdansk and of course Warsaw - the capital.

Greetings


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

Great pics! :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome world tour, thanks!


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Awesome thread schmidt :applause:

I especially liked the mixture. So those are all the cities you visited so far, or are there even more?


Btw, those aren't 81 cities as you've shown some (such as Bern) more than once 
Schummler!


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

wonderful! more?


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

erbse said:


> Awesome thread schmidt :applause:
> 
> I especially liked the mixture. So those are all the cities you visited so far, or are there even more?
> 
> ...


Nöö! There are 81 cities in this thread, try checking again, maybe some problem occurred to your browser. 

Actually there are some more here in the State, São Paulo, Rio de Janeiro and Ciudad del Este, but I I don't have any pics of those cities. There's also Rancagua (Chile) and Recife, which I forgot to add to the thread. 



nedolessej197 said:


> wonderful! more?


That depends on where I'm going at the end of the year. Still choosing between Australia and Spain+BeNeLux.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

I swear, there were cities that appeared twice. Ja. 


PS: You should go for another Eurotrip, exploring the South.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

^^ Wohin eigentlich?

In 2008 I was gonna go to Greece, but my friend had to cancel the trip and I wasn't in the mood of going to the beaches all by myself.

I'd like to explore the Iberian peninsula a bit more - Granada, Oporto, Seville... I'm not a big fan of Italy!


----------



## Medaart (Jan 20, 2009)

Your hometown is blumenau Where much german-brazilians live. how german is that place and the people?
All those people in Brazil (a country with huge differences) japanese, german and italian are so interesting!
The concept of 1 photo per city is very interesting and worked out great!
And please come to Rotterdam


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Medaart said:


> Your hometown is blumenau Where much german-brazilians live. how german is that place and the people?
> All those people in Brazil (a country with huge differences) japanese, german and italian are so interesting!
> The concept of 1 photo per city is very interesting and worked out great!
> And please come to Rotterdam


Not *that* German anymore. Of course most people have German ancestry, but there's also a significant population of Portuguese and Italian decendants. There's not much German influence in the architecture anymore and most of what we have is in the city centre and some fachwerk (dunno in English) houses in the suburbs.

It's not rare to see people with German surnames (look at mine), but at the same time, most of the people don't speak German anymore. Actually only older generations speak it. You'll only find significant groups of people speaking German in the suburbs or in the surrounding cities (which are much smaller - BNU has 300,000 inabitants and our biggest neighbour has 50,000).

Many people also think that speaking German is a bad thing, a _colono_'s (settler in Portuguese, but in reality that word means that such people are ignorant and work in rural areas) thing and younger generations are more interested in learning English than German - mainly for the reason I said above, but also because English is much easier for someone who speaks Portuguese.

Also, the city went through a _degermanization_ process in the 40's during the WWII. Brazil, who was originally an ally of Germany, declared war on Germany and everything related to Germany (including the language) was banned in Brazil. Back then Blumenau was a mainly German-speaking city (my dad was raised in German), but German could not be spoken on the streets, otherwise you'd go to jail. My grandparents got married in a cinema in an unofficial German ceremony. Companies like my family's (Schrader) had to have their names changed (ours was renamed to Cia. Comercial Coelho) and there was a lot of repression on the streets.

So well, as you can see, it forcedly became more Portuguese and less German during the time!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Great pics mate!


----------

